# Panel Labeling, tracing



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Amp reading gives you a clue to the size of the load. Then a tracer helps find it.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

What gpop said


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

As said with out current you can turn breakers off/on all day they may not be used, heaters removed.
How about.
Well pump?
Dryer?
AC outlet under window ? ( Canada no AC )

Cowboy


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Heatx is used for all sorts of 240v loads. ie hot water tank, welder, heat pump. 
One trick is does the wire look like it was part of the original install or a Reno? Perhaps you can eliminate areas based on what's been renovated.
The gauge of the wire might give you a clue as well. 
I would turn off every known breaker and then walk through and see what's running.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

just the cowboy said:


> As said with out current you can turn breakers off/on all day they may not be used, heaters removed.
> How about.
> Well pump?
> Dryer?
> ...


We have hot days in Canada, just not many.


----------



## Bleddyn (Aug 29, 2018)

Kitchen splits, perhaps? They should be 15A not 20, but you never know what someone has done...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It can be a jolly freaking horror show at times to ring out an entire facility or floor of an office building. There are so many circuits considered too important to shut off that makes identification extreme. Even the best of the circuit tracer
devices make mistakes sometimes (well actually the user makes the mistake, but you know what I mean.) Mine is a really good one, but sometimes it verifies a breaker as being the one , when the actual breaker ends up in a different panel board.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

If they are 240 volt circuits, they could be as @just the cowboy stated, AC condensing unit, heat tracing for roof, water / well pump, some special receptacle for a power washer, power tool or shop appliance.

As far as "tricks of the trade" this is my newest trick...










Circuit mapper.

Cheers
John


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Navyguy said:


> If they are 240 volt circuits, they could be as @just the cowboy stated, AC condensing unit, heat tracing for roof, water / well pump, some special receptacle for a power washer, power tool or shop appliance.
> 
> As far as "tricks of the trade" this is my newest trick...
> 
> ...


Is it worth the dollars? The idea is super attractive to me but I'm having trouble believing they're that good.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

It takes a bit to get used to. What it really does is that it eliminates the need for two guys to go around flipping breakers for 90% of the circuits. But what it leaves you is the few (such as dishwasher, hood fan, etc) that you need to flip, but that is usually just two or three. I would say it cut time in panel marking in half. Our inspectors can be pretty particular on panel marking up here. You cannot just write in "Lights and Receptacles" or "Counter GFCI". It has to be "Northwest Bedroom Receptacles", or "Exterior Lights", etc.

Cheers
John


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

worst case, leave a breaker off and wait for someone to complain


----------



## AsGreenAsGrass (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

readydave8 said:


> worst case, leave a breaker off and wait for someone to complain


That is what I would do if I could not trace it out. Unless there are freezing conditions.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Navyguy said:


> It takes a bit to get used to. What it really does is that it eliminates the need for two guys to go around flipping breakers for 90% of the circuits. But what it leaves you is the few (such as dishwasher, hood fan, etc) that you need to flip, but that is usually just two or three. I would say it cut time in panel marking in half. Our inspectors can be pretty particular on panel marking up here. You cannot just write in "Lights and Receptacles" or "Counter GFCI". It has to be "Northwest Bedroom Receptacles", or "Exterior Lights", etc.
> 
> Cheers
> John


It would be nice if the manufactures would supply us with larger panel schedules so we could be more descriptive with circuit identification. Maybe they could throw in a nice holder or at least a sheet of lamination so we could print our own and affix it to the panel.

I agree …. “Lights and Receptacles” is a poor way to ID a circuit.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have been printing and laminating my own for quite awhile now, at least 2010 I think










Cheers
John


----------



## Blockisle9 (Oct 31, 2020)

I use one of these.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Navyguy said:


> I have been printing and laminating my own for quite awhile now, at least 2010 I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job. I see you really had no good place to attach your schedule but you came up with a great solution. Often times panels with covers have so many stickers from the manufacture that you don't want to cover them up with a laminated card that is simply taped on and falls off later and removes information about the panel. Why can't they just make some kind of holder inside the doors like you find on commercial panels. grrrrr


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Navyguy said:


> If they are 240 volt circuits, they could be as @just the cowboy stated, AC condensing unit, heat tracing for roof, water / well pump, some special receptacle for a power washer, power tool or shop appliance.
> 
> As far as "tricks of the trade" this is my newest trick...
> 
> ...


We haven't used ours for years, lol. There are 2 circuits that cross over on us.


----------

